# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  Αναβάθμιση Forum Vbulletin Cur Ver - 4.2

## NetTraptor

Έγιναν κάποιες σύντομες διακοπές με σκοπό την αναβάθμιση του λογισμικού του forum. 
---Ver 4.1.0 Patch Level 2----

----------


## NetTraptor

version 4.2

----------

